# My Best Option For Target Shooting and Eventual Competition - 9mm Under $1k



## Slapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm looking ay purchasing a pistol that I can use to spend a lot of time on the range with, and eventually, shoot a bit competitively. The caliber is 9mm, and the budget is anything under $1000.00. Accuracy and reliability are the most important factors. I am considering:


XDM 9mm Competition

CZ75 SP-01 Tactical

FNH FNS-9mm Long Slide

Magnum Research Baby Desert Eagle 2

Sig Sauer P226 Navy


I would greatly appreciate your thoughts on those you have familiarity with. Or am I missing something else I should consider?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Of those pistols mentioned my first choice would be the CZ75 SP-01. Me, personally? I wouldn't get the tactical model. (Magazine capacity is too limited; and I'd rather have a safety than a decocker.) My second choice would be the SIG/Sauer P226 (Navy). Given time and extensive use I'd expect the CZ75 to be the most durable. Either pistol has a 22 LR caliber conversion unit available.


----------



## Slapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> Of those pistols mentioned my first choice would be the CZ75 SP-01. Me, personally? I wouldn't get the tactical model. (Magazine capacity is too limited; and I'd rather have a safety than a decocker.) My second choice would be the SIG/Sauer P226 (Navy). Given time and extensive use I'd expect the CZ75 to be the most durable. Either pistol has a 22 LR caliber conversion unit available.


Thanks for your thoughts. I've eliminated the "tactical" option on the SP-01.


----------



## stephenva (Jan 5, 2014)

My Baby Eagle 9mm is my best shooter and I'm new (2 years) back to shooting. My Beretta 92 FS runs second.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm with the Glock doctor, don't pass up the CZ.

I have only shot the SP01 once and decided to get a CZ afterwards. I own a P07 (only CZ I could find at the time) and enjoy it very much.

Some of the best in the world that won competition are using CZs, including Angus Hobdell, who designs for their custom shop.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The Beretta line was woefully ignored until the 92FS, but I'd also throw the PX4 series in there too. My compact 9mm came out of the box better than many other pistols in terms of accuracy.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

CZ SP01 Shadow.


----------



## Slapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

Morgo said:


> CZ SP01 Shadow.


Thanks to all on the CZ recommendations. The SP-01 Shadow Target (which I think is the gun you mean, as opposed to the Accu-Shadow) is nearly $1400.00, and just too expensive for my budget. Otherwise, I would love one.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Slapshot said:


> Thanks to all on the CZ recommendations. The SP-01 Shadow Target (which I think is the gun you mean, as opposed to the Accu-Shadow) is nearly $1400.00, and just too expensive for my budget. Otherwise, I would love one.


Those may be the enhanced models of the Shadow, the standard Shadow is only about 1300 here is Aus so I imagine its under $1k in the US.

CZ 75 SHADOW 9MM BLK 2 18RD FOFS 3.5# TRIGGER $956.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Slapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

Morgo said:


> Those may be the enhanced models of the Shadow, the standard Shadow is only about 1300 here is Aus so I imagine its under $1k in the US.
> 
> CZ 75 SHADOW 9MM BLK 2 18RD FOFS 3.5# TRIGGER $956.00 SHIPS FREE


It appears that model was discontinued in 2012 according to the CZ website. That's also apparently why its long been out of stock at Buds, as noted in the link you kindly included. That explains why I was confused. In the CZ website link I included below, it appears at the bottom in the discontinued products section. A shame, because it looks like it would have been a great option for me.

CZ-USA -> Product Categories


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

That seems very odd they would discontinue the base model SP01 Shadow, its possibly the most or atleast one of the most popular IPSC production handguns.


----------

